# USCA, DVG America, Neither?



## Maximilian (Dec 22, 2013)

I am new to Schutzhund. My dog hasn't even been born yet but I am lining up training resources and am wondering about memberships in some of the Schutzhund organizations.

What value do any of you see in joining USCA or DVG America? One of the Schutzhund clubs I'm looking at is a member club of DVG, I might be tempted to join if there's any value in it.

What do any of you have to say?

Thanks!

~Peter


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Peter,
As I understand this if you join the DVG club, you will be required to join DVG. You need to be a member to trial your dog. Some clubs include the DVG dues in their club dues; others handle it seperately. But a DVG affiliated club requires you to be a DVG member.
DVG works as an organization overseeing trials, certifying helpers and judges and tracking your accomplishments. (and collecting money....) You also get a quarterly magazine.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

You need to be a member of one of the organizations in order to enter a trial. Most clubs affiliated with one of the organizations will require you to also join the national organization in order to be a member of the club. So I guess you could say at some point membership in one or the other becomes mandatory. 

Since you are just getting started there really is no reason to join either one at this point, but if you stick with SchH you'll eventually have to. People most often end up picking which organization to join based on which one has the most clubs, and thus most trialing opportunities in their area.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

You just need to join the organization you want to trial under, the group I train with has guys from all walks of Schutzhund life including GSSCC, DVG, etc.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 22, 2013)

Is the GSDCA-WDA also an organization that sponsors trials? One of the clubs I am looking at is a member.

I haven't seen too many opportunities for entering trials. Do you become a member of multiple clubs so that you can enter more trials?

Thanks!


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

If you want to trial UScA will give you a lot more opportunities. WDA doesn't have a lot of trials in any given year.

I can't even keep up with the garbage between the 2 organizations and what books and fees and all that other jazz. 

IMO, if you have a valid score book, want to pay the entry fee, and get judged by the same working standard by the same judge as me at any given trial, great. I don't care what the membership card says.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

USCA will give you far more opportunities to trial, but you can belong to DVG or WDA and still trial in USCA trials. You just pay a non member filing fee to do so.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I picked based on what events were available. Originally I was a WDA member with a WDA scorebook (did some WDA shows and SchH trial, was in a WDA club) but then switched to USCA membership and scorebook when I wanted to join a different club and participate in USCA trials (and was also able to continue doing WDA shows as a non-member). Have been USCA ever since, they have way more trials and clubs in my area (very few if any shows however). I was also able to enter two dogs in an RKNA trial with a USCA membership/scorebook and have their titles recognized because the judge was a USCA judge.


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

It's good you are doing your research now, so that's a plus. If you are checking into a few clubs, see what group offers you the most. Some groups are more social, others more serious, etc. 

With that being said, you can find out what you like the best as well. Some folks like show events, others are working people, and then there are those that are somewhere in between.

Experience is good to have in your training group, but for me, things/training needs to be fun as well, so just like anything else you will figure out what group suits you the best personallity wise as well.

Lastly I saw you mention you don't have a pup yet. I would see how these potential groups work with pups, and make sure you visit and ask questions, particularly about imprinting, and early training. Get answers, don't accept things like well we've always done it that way, so that's the way it is. Remember you can't teach anything to your dog, if you don't understand the concept you're working on in the first place.

Once you figure out the group you want to work with, the club affiliation stuff will work itself out.

Al Govednik


----------



## wheelpower (Mar 30, 2014)

where in Illinois are you?


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 22, 2013)

wheelpower said:


> where in Illinois are you?


Northeast, 35 miles north of Chicago.


----------

